# space for pigeons



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

how big space i need for 15 pigeons.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

hmmmm, fifteen pigeons is a lot, maybe a loft the size of the shed, of bigger if possible, and if you let them out a lot, then it's okay-ish-er if the loft is a little smaller. i don't know, i'm not an expert!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

2 foot per bird, so 15 birds = 8x4 area minimum with an aviary not included in the stocking rate, they need their sunshine and fresh air.


----------

